# We Need Names!!!!



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, 

 We are getting a new male GS pup in a week. We have gone through so many names trying to see which one we like and which one we think would fit him. We are definitely going to wait until we bring him home, but we want ideas. We like unusual dog names, and short names. 
 Powerful names for a German shepherd dog. 
We were thinking of "Taiko" which means Boss in Korean I think. Others are Mox, Daxo.. we want more ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I picked Deuce for my boy..... we liked Maverick too.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is Wolfgang. We call him Wolfie. I like Shultz and Axel as well.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Diesel is a good Shepherd name.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

If I ever get another male GSD, I'm naming him "Hawk."


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you ever thought of using a German name? They have a lot of short strong names (that's how we came up with Blitz). Here is a website...

http://www.fundognames.com/male-german-dog-names.htmlhttp://www.fundognames.com/german-dog-names.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Taiko is a nice name.

Deter, Myles, Stone, Lexx, Silas, Wyck, Bouie, Sir.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

The names we considered were Gus (because he was fat like Gus Gus from Cinderella), Ozzy, Marley, and finally decided on Zeppelin.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My mother always joked that if she got another GSD she'd name him "Lord". That way if people asked she could say "the lord is my shepherd". LOL.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i like titan, or king, bosswell too, cuz i wanna call a dog boss lol


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Tekken, means "iron fist". That's what I would name my GSD if I were getting a male.


----------



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, see we love the name Boss, that is still high on our list, but Taiko means Boss, so we may do Taiko, we are still going to wait until we get him home and figure out his personality.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Deuce said:


> My mother always joked that if she got another GSD she'd name him "Lord". That way if people asked she could say "the lord is my shepherd". LOL.


This made me laugh out loud.... too funny!

I prefer German names and try to stick with the more poweful names for males and dainty names (all in German of course) for the girls.


----------



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know that is a good one!! lol


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My GSD's name is Frank, but my first border collie's name was Jack, he was 3 when my first son was born and quickly became their protector and guardian. for the next 10 years he was right there wherever the boys where.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

We just got a male and named him Diego lol other names we had were Voodoo, Boss. 

I wanted to name him Ronson or Janos.

We had the same problem, could lock down a name till he came home. Once our youngest girl started calling him Diego i knew it would break her heart if we didnt call him it lol.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I always liked Torrin, Gaelic for thunder. Was gonna use that for the male St. Bernard that I almost acquired. I think it would work well for a GSD as well. My current GSD's name is Birbo, from what I can find it means curious in Spanish. El Birbo = the curious!  At least his previous owner named him well.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

We thought of Axel, Ace, and now we have Jack :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Deuce said:


> My mother always joked that if she got another GSD she'd name him "Lord". That way if people asked she could say "the lord is my shepherd". LOL.


LOL, perfect!


----------



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Axel is a nice name. We like that one! There are just so many to choose from!! lol. First Mox, then Boss, then Taiko, and Daxo... lol.. we are just going to see what he looks like, see which name fits. I also like Buck for some reason?!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I love coming up with names! 
Is he a traditional black and tan? Do you have other pets with names that would fit a theme? 
I love hearing how people came up with names for their pets, I've been researching names for a puppy I dont even have yet! (Hopefully by the end of the year/after Christmas .. *grin*)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

These are names that I would consider naming my next male pup

Aero, Helios, Pistol, Salem, Gage, Reaper, Khan, Terror, Blade, Blaze, Axel, Ghost, Mayhem, Corrupt, Roxas, Acid, Raider, Bullet, Edge, Felon, Frenzy, Razor, Jester, Joker, Kane, Pyro, Raptor, Rhino, Ruckus, Steel, Talon, Torch, Torrid, Demon, Nazar, Echo, Zero


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I usually have a call name that has something to do with the registered name. For example, my current male is Ankormann von der Wolfenbach, we call him Ron (as in Ron Burgundy). My Lancashire Heeler's name is Hang Town Billy Shears but we call him Sergeant (as in Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band).


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

My GS's name is *Buster* (I just love this name)

here are some of the dogs names from my school training:
Bravo
Thor
Schwartz
Klint
Tot
Loki
Zappa
Master
Micks
Rex
Kaiser
Klein
Flikke
Zorro
Yoshi
Shadow
Haros
Pepe
Nobel
Champ

good luck


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I got my GSD/Husky mix is name was Champ sick I couldn't stand it so I changed it to Rogue. 

I have:

Chaos (cat)
Wicked (cat)
Monster (cat)
Sinister (GSD)
Rogue (GSD/Husky mix)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was walking into a friends house. when he opened the door
my first words to him were "i need a name for my puppy". he
looked in the air and placed a hand on his chin
and said "Loki". so Loki it is. my pup wasn't born at this point. my dogs registered name is Earlheim Helmar vonVollkommen.



ikeenzo07 said:


> Lol, e we love the name Boss, that is still high on our list, but Taiko means Boss, so we may do Taiko, we are still going to wait until we get him home and figure out his personality.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I did a google search last night on Celtic/Gaelic names, because they're usually unique and sound cool ... just a thought on something you could look up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh really should be spelled Stache- it's the nickname for Stanislav or Stanley in English. So Stosh means Stan. After naming Uschi, which sounds like sushi without the s, I decided to make the spelling easier. Uschi by the way is the nickname for Ursula- so we've got Stanley and Ursula- but Stosh and Uschi sound more doggie


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm looking at putting a deposit down on a pup due around Christmas. It's a "U" litter and I am having quite a time finding a girl's name that starts with a U that isn't cliche. Usually I go with German names, or at least sound german, but may have to forego that this time just to get a name I can stand.
Grrrrr.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bocron said:


> I'm looking at putting a deposit down on a pup due around Christmas. It's a "U" litter and I am having quite a time finding a girl's name that starts with a U that isn't cliche. Usually I go with German names, or at least sound german, but may have to forego that this time just to get a name I can stand.
> Grrrrr.


Unna
Uni
Ursula
Umi
Ursula
Uma
Ullah
Udela
Uli
Unity


----------



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for all of the wonderful name ideas!! There are some great ones listed!!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

bocron said:


> I'm looking at putting a deposit down on a pup due around Christmas. It's a "U" litter and I am having quite a time finding a girl's name that starts with a U that isn't cliche. Usually I go with German names, or at least sound german, but may have to forego that this time just to get a name I can stand.
> Grrrrr.


 I sometimes assist dog classes with a lady from Germany named Ulli... pronounced Oolee ... it was on the list LaRen616 listed.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

ikeenzo07 said:


> Axel is a nice name. We like that one! There are just so many to choose from!! lol. First Mox, then Boss, then Taiko, and Daxo... lol.. we are just going to see what he looks like, see which name fits. I also like Buck for some reason?!


It's funny ... after awhile, you pretty much have to let the puppy choose the name. Like you said, see what he looks like - see what fits. Let us know what you decide!! I get my puppy after Christmas and am playing the name game, myself ... *grin*


----------



## ikeenzo07 (Oct 24, 2010)

We went with Taiko. We really liked Boss, but found out Taiko means boss in Korean. So it works. It fits this pup well.


----------

